# ATV Tires on Boat Trailer



## GeoFish (Dec 12, 2014)

Has anyone done this, so please tell me how you did it and where did you get the parts.

I have a EZ Loader boat trailer.
I use this off road.
I want to mount ATV tires.
I cannot fine a 12" trailer wheel with a 5 bolt pattern wider than 4". I do not think I can mount a ATV tire designed for a 7" wide wheel to a 4" wide wheel, or can I?
I may be able to find a 4 bolt pattern hub, but I am needing advice.
My current hubs are 150A with a 1.25" spindle.
Any advice would be helpful.
My boat trailer is a EZTB 14' 800.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 12, 2014)

Why the need for an ATV tire? Can you use a 20.5x8 tire?


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll look when I get to work.


----------



## GeoFish (Dec 13, 2014)

I did not give enough information when I posted this, (probably shouldn't have).
Last night after I posted this, I was able to find a 4 x 4 hub & multiple wheel choices.
My issue is I am limited to a maximum tire width of 8" because I put the 16 foot boat trailer in the back of my pickup truck.
I cannot find an ATV tire with the load capacity I need (about 500 Lbs. per tire) and only 8" wide, any wider and it wouldn't fit.

What I really left out is what I am trying to accomplish.
I am looking for a softer ride and I thought an ATV tires would give me that. I pull the boat trailer with my ATV into remote lakes. Going over even small rocks I find myself going 2 to 3 MPH trying not to shake my boat to death.

I think I am going to go with some Carlisle radial trail ST145-12 and under inflate them a little.
I am going to my trailer dealer and see if they may have leaf springs with a little more travel, something that would give me a softer ride.


----------



## WPS (Dec 14, 2014)

GeoFish said:


> Has anyone done this, so please tell me how you did it and where did you get the parts.
> 
> I have a EZ Loader boat trailer.
> I use this off road.
> ...


Yeah, it can be done... Is your bolt pattern 5 on 4-1/2... ?

I did a Google search and found this on an ATV forum:...(scroll down near the bottom and you can see pictures of a guys boat trailer)

https://www.mudhole.ca/viewtopic.php?p=91333


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 14, 2014)

There was a myth busters episode about going slow over ruff terrain or going fast. Going fast allows the suspension to do it job making for a smother ride.


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 15, 2014)

Might check out the suppliers for those off road campers and such, the ones that have the raised suspension, larger tires and such for those guys like you that go off the beaten path to the back country.


----------



## Knotty (Dec 15, 2014)

Would you be using this on public roads? If yes, then you'll need DOT road rated tires. Don't know if ATV tires are or aren't.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 15, 2014)

Have you tried just lowering the air pressure in the tires? I used to have a small utility trailer and when that thing was empty, it was like a ping pong ball going down the street. Lowering the air pressure fixed it. Air pressure needs to be adjusted for the load you are carrying, which does not change often on a boat trailer. Removing a leaf spring can help too, assuming you have one to remove. Might be worth a try, wont cost anything.
Tim


----------



## rickybobbybend (Dec 31, 2014)

What earl said! 
For most lighter tins, the max rated tire pressure is way too much even for asphalt, and dropping it even 10-15% really helps with the bounce. Off asphalt, dropping it more will make a noticeable improvement. If you are really off road, you still will be going real slow. Don't forget to air 'em back up


----------

